# My first Starship !!



## roadie (Jan 23, 2011)

xxx


----------



## roadie (Jan 23, 2011)

oh and also ,,, due to my draw and so on ..... leather pouch fails too fast for me ....

so, the pouch being used is acutally a 3 layer of 1.5" belt wedding and with paracord running inside and hand sewn with nylon threads for reinforcement ...


----------



## roadie (Jan 23, 2011)

i am thinking of further mods to it .... like attaching my powerful flashlights or those 150mw red laser modules laying in my room to it via a pitcanny rail or holder ....... night time defense/hunting :x


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Great idea, I like this slingshot - Made in Singapore


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

Congratulations! Now you've got a new Starship! But I demand to know how the fork is made! A mini flashlight will be cool at night shooting!

From my own preference, I will not use the kind of brace which locks the arm, it makes reloading very painful and slow.

And, please make a shooting video if you can.







Starship is very comfortable to shoot, I love them all!


----------



## roadie (Jan 23, 2011)

glad some of u like it









the fork is a celing hanger ...

or is similar to the pic below ....

i always buy a pair , so dun have the actual to show ....










the threads are 8mm ......

the elastic velcro band .... is quite comfortable to wear and use, although i dun see using it for long as it leaves marks on my forearm ...

however, the band is great as i can freehand the whole starship ...







and somehow supports and maintain the posture while pulling the theraband ....


----------



## roadie (Jan 23, 2011)

oh the video ... i doubt i can get it ... as dun have anyone to video me ...... UNLESS .... some folks (locally) during meetups/shootouts, ironically, i am still alone .... :|


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

You can do it all alone, just place the camera either in front or from your back. After that edit the video a bit.


----------



## roadie (Jan 23, 2011)

dun own a camera ........ ( la )









anyway, jus finish attaching newer therabands to it , as the former one was old strips from my first mod ... the soil digger .... apparently some partss of the bands tore ...


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Very cool Roadie, nice meeting you on chat. Good job.
Philly


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

That is really cool. Nice clean design. Makes me wonder if you could make one with telescopic tubes?


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Very good use of your imagination to come up with a unique, one of a kind shooter! Great work, I like it a lot.


----------



## roadie (Jan 23, 2011)

tks guys









hmmm, telescopic tubes .... well the pipes i use is *1 inch* ..... so it can easily slide in with a *1 1/8 inch* pipe ..... 
drill the same exact holes on both tudes ..... and locks in postion with a _bolt+nut_ or similar attachments on the desire length wanted ....


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

NIce job Roadie! You are a member of the Space Academy!!







Flatband


----------



## roadie (Jan 23, 2011)

xxx


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

The eye-bolt can be used for an over-the-top attachment. I think it will work great.


----------



## roadie (Jan 23, 2011)

yea .... over the top ..... had that in mine when i was thinking how to make this starship ....

will be using it still ... on the next project ....


----------



## slingshot awesome (Dec 7, 2010)

very cool keep up the good work 
-slingshot awesome


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

You gave me an idea on making slingshots using these eye-bolts, but getting expensive ones that is made of stainless steel or brass is really rare because the demand for these are low.


----------



## roadie (Jan 23, 2011)

the one showing via the pic is stainless ,,, is cheap ... at abt S$6 +/-

the one used on the starship is brass ... at abt S$5 +/-

cant recall really how much they are









what prices are u looking at ?

dun get the non stainless steel ones as rust is a big deff ....


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

It's hard to buy stainless steel hardware items over here. Not just screws.


----------



## roadie (Jan 23, 2011)

wooo ..... try searching harder lor ......

u trying to make something like these, right ??

















naaaa, i didnt built it la, i jus lay them together to take a pic nia ...... :|


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

A bit like this, but the style used by Gary (Flatband)







Maybe my future Starships can use this as well.









Because I asked a construction worker before, he has a rare stainless-steel cement trowel, which is bought from Singapore. It's easier to buy these stuff in Singapore.


----------



## roadie (Jan 23, 2011)

try ebay lor ..... (search >>> eye bolt )









" Maybe my future Starships can use this as well " = me too , on my future designs as its a tough cookie ....


----------

